# Western Diamondback



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

So I finally saw my first snake since arriving in Tucson. It's just a baby and very pretty but still a little nerve wracking to see on the back patio. My brother-in-law put it in a bucket and took it down to the end of the driveway to let it go. While there there was another one that had to be 6 or 7 feet long. I did not have my camera for that one. I am sure I will have more opportunity to shoot these beauties.
James


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Itty bitty baby, still scares the &%*&%*&% out of me. I'm not sure what I would have done. I do know that if I live where you live, I would sleep in my snake chaps pulled up around my, you know what.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow you are lucky....

I lived close to the mountains in Scottsdale for over 6 years, rode horseback in several of the mountain ranges in the area and kept my houseboat up on Apache lake in the mountains and I never saw a snake of any kind....Lots of those nasty scorpions and black widows however...


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd be moving today or hiring a crew to kill every snake in a 20 mile area.

I was bite by a non poisonous snake when I was a kid and the fear is still with me.

sorry I can't agree,to each his own

dick


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I liked the bobcatin the backyard better, rattlers don't run, great pic tho


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I wouldn't dream of killing one of these. We are intruding in their habitat. Now as for scorpions...I have flushed 10 of them since getting here. They are inside the house so they are fair game.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

ALWAYS assume there is a scorpion under every rock and piece of wood you have laying anywhere....Going barefoot outside at night is strongly not recommended...

Black widows just love to get under your fridge, washer and or dryer...


----------



## noslen (Jul 6, 2009)

Seems pretty arbitrary to me. You play catch and release with something that will kill you because it hasn't found a way into your house yet and you kill things that just hurt like h*** because they're in your house. Both were there before you were. Will you kill the snake when he finds its way into your home or do you kill it when it bites you or do you still rationalize that it was there first so it can do whatever it wants. Just curious see where the line is. I hope you have some warning signs up, you could have some liability if a visitor gets bit.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Dang dude. Who do you work for PETA? Who rattled your cage anyway? I did not say I killed scorpions. I flush them down the toilet. They still have a fighting chance of making it out the other side. Who knows? If a snake finds it's way in the house I may just skin it and make me a new wallet and then fry it up for supper. So what? Go back to killing fish and leave me alone.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's another from yesterday. It was on my pillow when I woke up this morning and I picked it up and took it outside. I took this photo and then took it back inside and flushed it down the toilet.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Hey Noslen, 
You have 19 posts here and you use one to go off criticizing a long time contributor? That's is not the way to gain any respect on these boards. Maybe you should go back to lurking for another few years.

Nice shots of the Rattler, how about some Macros next time ;-)


----------

